# To do List/order



## SonicToo (Sep 19, 2020)

Hi. I've read through some of the threads and where some of the things mentioned here have been brought up, but often they are specific to the actual OP.

Regardless, here goes. I plan (Covid permitting) to come to Southern Spain in the 2nd week of October. I will be 'starting from scratch' - although I have a place to move to (I just need to speak to the landlord and get the contact name changed over).

I'm trying to get everything in a list form in the specific order I need to do things (the plan is to try for residency as a UK Citizenship before the 31st deadline of doom).

This is what I've come up with so far (which when written like this seems overly simplistic, so.....)
I've also tried to put the actual location I think I need to go to *. If any are incorrect then hopefully I can edit and/or repost later in the thread.


1.Flat contract

2.NIE appointment (*nearest police station?)

3.Spanish Bank Account (and transfer of relevant funds from UK) *In person at relevant bank

4.Padron (*local town hall)

5.Sort out Private Health Care

6.Residency Appointment (I presume this is what is now referred to as the TIE?) *Foreigners office -extranjería 

Does this seem about right? Have I perhaps forgotten something?
Or maybe I need to get a bank account before the NIE?

Furthermore is there anything that I may need to bring with me from the UK that I will need to get signed/stamped whilst physically still in Britain (I certainly don't want to have to fly back here to pick something up).
Of course I'm just going to be bringing my passport.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

SonicToo said:


> Hi. I've read through some of the threads and where some of the things mentioned here have been brought up, but often they are specific to the actual OP.
> 
> Regardless, here goes. I plan (Covid permitting) to come to Southern Spain in the 2nd week of October. I will be 'starting from scratch' - although I have a place to move to (I just need to speak to the landlord and get the contact name changed over).
> 
> ...


Proof of income... not all areas accept funds only in the bank


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

SonicToo said:


> Hi. I've read through some of the threads and where some of the things mentioned here have been brought up, but often they are specific to the actual OP.
> 
> Regardless, here goes. I plan (Covid permitting) to come to Southern Spain in the 2nd week of October. I will be 'starting from scratch' - although I have a place to move to (I just need to speak to the landlord and get the contact name changed over).
> 
> ...



You might want to bring your British bank account statements...stamped by the bank...for the last 6 months. Just in case they ask for them.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

SonicToo said:


> Hi. I've read through some of the threads and where some of the things mentioned here have been brought up, but often they are specific to the actual OP.
> 
> Regardless, here goes. I plan (Covid permitting) to come to Southern Spain in the 2nd week of October. I will be 'starting from scratch' - although I have a place to move to (I just need to speak to the landlord and get the contact name changed over).
> 
> ...


Also make sure the private health cover you buy has NO exclusions and NO Co-Payments.
You might also want to bring a photocopy of your passport.

Driving licence you need to change to Spanish but you can´t do that until you have your TIE


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

In Barcelona they did not ask me for proof of income. I had a letter from my bank stating how much there was in my account....34, 000 in my case.

But as Megsmum said , in some areas they ask for proof of income.

I did have my British bank statements with me though showing my pension going in every month, but they didn´t ask for them. I was relieved about that...because they were not translated.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Catalunya22 said:


> In Barcelona they did not ask me for proof of income. I had a letter from my bank stating how much there was in my account....34, 000 in my case.
> 
> But as Megsmum said , in some areas they ask for proof of income.
> 
> I did have my British bank statements with me though showing my pension going in every month, but they didn´t ask for them. I was relieved about that...because they were not translated.



....or stamped by the bank...they were printed from my computer. That´s why I was worried.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Try and get a full 3 months statements from your Spanish bank and stamped and signed. 

When I was applying for permanent residency I also had to get a letter from the bank to state that the statements were true and I was the holder of that account!!! 

Do photocopies of everything 3 times over.

Have some extra passport style photographs done. You will need one for your TIE and maybe for your driving licence. 

Steve


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

tebo53 said:


> Try and get a full 3 months statements from your Spanish bank and stamped and signed.
> 
> When I was applying for permanent residency I also had to get a letter from the bank to state that the statements were true and I was the holder of that account!!!
> 
> ...



The size of photo for the TIE is 32 x26 mm.....which is quite small. Much smaller than a passport sized photo.
Agree with the above ...photocopies of everything.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

tebo53 said:


> Have some extra passport style photographs done. You will need one for your TIE and maybe for your driving licence.


If you go to a reputable photographers, They will provide you with a full set of everything you need (picture wise) in all the relevant sizes.


----------



## SonicToo (Sep 19, 2020)

Thanks for the responses.

Regarding the funds. Don't these have to be in a Spanish account?


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

SonicToo said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> Regarding the funds. Don't these have to be in a Spanish account?



Mine was. I have an account with Deutsche Bank in Spain. It is a NON-resident account but now that I have my TIE I have changed it to a Resident account.When I first came here they were the only bank that would open an account for me. Things might have changed now...because that was 5 years ago.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

SonicToo said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> Regarding the funds. Don't these have to be in a Spanish account?


The authorities that dealt with me wanted to see funds in a Spanish bank account. 3 months statements with income and expenditure shown on the statements. Some posters say they have been accepted with a lump sum of €9000 over the 3 months period. There has also been instances where UK account statements have been accepted so you can either ask beforehand what is required or take a chance on what you present to them. Personally I'd feel far safer presenting Spanish bank account statements stamped and signed. 

Steve


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

tebo53 said:


> The authorities that dealt with me wanted to see funds in a Spanish bank account. 3 months statements with income and expenditure shown on the statements. Some posters say they have been accepted with a lump sum of €9000 over the 3 months period. There has also been instances where UK account statements have been accepted so you can either ask beforehand what is required or take a chance on what you present to them. Personally I'd feel far safer presenting Spanish bank account statements stamped and signed.
> 
> Steve


The problem is....How do you ask when you can´t get through on the phone?....or if you have to make an appointment there are none available just to ask a question.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Luckily I am sorted now. Went for a Medical this morning so that I can change over my driving licence next week.
That´s another thing.....some places require you to have a medical...and others don´t.

I think they make things up as they go along.


----------



## Glynb (Oct 6, 2016)

SonicToo said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> Regarding the funds. Don't these have to be in a Spanish account?


Yes they do in the Alicante area. When we went for residencia they weren't interested whatsoever in what was in our UK account, only what was going in to the Spanish one. They wanted to see regular money going in for three months, plus the lump sum. Bank statements had to be provided and officially stamped/signed by the local bank branch, a paying in book was not acceptable.

And I agree with the others, you MUST take along photocopies of everything!


----------



## SonicToo (Sep 19, 2020)

Well, it seems that having funds in a Spanish bank account would make better sense. For me that's probably the only option anyway as my bank (HSBC) supposedly do not provide stamped bank statements only a letter saying that they don't provide stamped statements. Which I am fairly sure will not be acceptable when over in Spain trying to justify the bank's BS.


----------



## SonicToo (Sep 19, 2020)

*Wtf?*



SonicToo said:


> Hi. I've read through some of the threads and where some of the things mentioned here have been brought up, but often they are specific to the actual OP.
> 
> Regardless, here goes. I plan (Covid permitting) to come to Southern Spain in the 2nd week of October. I will be 'starting from scratch' - although I have a place to move to (I just need to speak to the landlord and get the contact name changed over).
> 
> ...


Just to update. I have since read that you do not have to apply for a NIE separately and this will be done at the same time as the TIE application.

BUT, rather contradictory I also read that you won't be able to open a bank account in most cases without first having a NIE.


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

If you don't have a NIE/TIE, you can open a non-resident account. Once you get the relevant documentation, you can then change the account to a resident account. Beware of exorbitant fees with the non-resident account.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

SonicToo said:


> Just to update. I have since read that you do not have to apply for a NIE separately and this will be done at the same time as the TIE application.
> 
> BUT, rather contradictory I also read that you won't be able to open a bank account in most cases without first having a NIE.



You are issued with an NIE automatically within the process of getting your TIE so no need to apply for your NIE separately. 

You can usually open a non residents bank account using your passport and a recent utility bill.

*There was no need for the "wtf" heading either*

Steve


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

SonicToo said:


> Just to update. I have since read that you do not have to apply for a NIE separately and this will be done at the same time as the TIE application.
> 
> BUT, rather contradictory I also read that you won't be able to open a bank account in most cases without first having a NIE.


I opened a NON resident account with Deutsche Bank when I came here 5 years ago. I didn´t have an NIE or a rental contract. Just my Passport.


----------

